# 75 gallon stocking



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey. New member and first post. I have a 75 gallon with 1 4 inch gold severum and 2 inch green terror and 6 Columbian tetras. There's no aggression right now. I'm wanting to add a jack Dempsey. Would that work or is it too much for a 75? I have a ehiem 2075 and a sun sun 304b filter. Thanks in advance for any advise


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F

You have to think about the long term here, as it relates to the potential size of these fish. Right now you're not seeing any aggression, but that can certainly change. The fish are young. You could always try it, and this would be the time to do so. Changes may be necessary in the near future, though. If you do attempt it, purchase a JD roughly the size of the GT. Once the fish start is when you'll see problems. Once this happens, act fast.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks. I was also thinking if I was going to do it that I needed to try it now. I understand that things can change quickly as they mature. I'm looking for it to be long term. Just figured I would get some opinions on it. I've searched around and just haven't found where anyone has tried those three together in a 4 ft tank. I'm not really worried about the tetra as they're just there to fill out the tank and add some movement as the others grow


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Please share your experience here if you do try. Thanks.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thinking I'm may try it but I'll definitely share my experience if do. Guess first thing I need to do is figure out if the green terror is actually a green terror. It still doesn't have much color on it's dorsal fin or tail. Can only see some if the light hits it just right. Something about it just seems different than most GTs I've seen


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Here's how to post pictures-
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=255444


----------



## My2butterflies (Jul 31, 2016)

From my experience I'd advise you don't add the jack. I have a female gt and a female jack in my 75gl. Things were fine up till my gt started laying eggs. Now she harasses the jack and keeps her confined to a stump. The jack is able to come out to eat but that's it. 
I did have guppies for dithers when I first started out but I slowly lost them all one by one.

I have no experience with severums so I'm not sure how that would be mixed in with them. I think they would be a bit cramped for space.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jul 31, 2016)

I think it looks like a really pale gt. Maybe just stressed?


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

It's a lot darker than it looks in the picture but I'm thinking it's a GT too. Just sometimes resembles some blue acaras I've seen. Which is what I really wanted to begin with but blue acaras have to be one of the hardest fish to find around my area


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What's your area?


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

On the AL & GA state line. About 10 big chain stores within 45 minutes but not any LFS around anymore. When I was looking for a BA seemed that all the online stores were out of them but it's hard to pay $30 shipping for a $3 fish that I can't see before I buy it


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I checked the 'Clubs' link at the top of the forum. Nothing for Alabama but Georgia has the Atlanta Aquarium Society. I checked out the website. It's active. That could be a place to start... roadtrip!


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks I may have to check it out. I went ahead and got a JD today. Hopefully it'll all work out. I bought a 125 a couple of weeks ago. Seemed like to good of a deal to pass up. It's a clear for life with stand fx6 filter heater light etc less than 6 month old for $300. Really wanting to put a female red terror in it but going to wait and see if the severum GT & JD will work in the 75 first


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice deal!


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

Last thing I needed was another tank but was too nice to pass up. Just have to wait 6 months or so and see how everything works out in the 75gal but I'll be sure to post an update either way. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## jessemoreira06 (Apr 26, 2017)

for now it might work in the 75g but long term things will turn dirty for sure.

1 green terror should be house in a 75g tank alone fully grown 10-12 "
1 Jack Dempsey should be house in a 75g tank alone fully grown 10-11"
1 severum should be house in a 55g fully grown 8"

normally people only house 2 Jack Dempsey OR 2 green terror in a 125g

but update us on results.


----------

